# Satsuma Ride Pics...........



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

The album..

http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn316/jandre79/8-8-09 Satsuma Mud Ridin/?albumview=slideshow









































































































































Me and my two boys a rootin.... ^^^^


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

good pics, they make me want to go ride


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Fun day indeed!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Great Pics, Thanks for postin' em :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

great pics! :rockn:


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Awesome pics Masher.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks we had a good time. I'm waiting on others to post theirs up and I'll add them here.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

Awesome pics...looked like fun

Maybe I can get my "piece" out of the garage for a ride soon!!!


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Some short videos from Dre.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Awesome Vids.....


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Some more pics...

http://s307.photobucket.com/albums/nn316/jandre79/8-8-09%20Satsuma%20Mud%20Ridin%202/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

nice stuff....


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

what size backs are on that cat? 30 or 32 they look small with all that lift


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Those are 30s on the Cat with a 6" lift.


----------

